# Sure wish i was in venice right now



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

Just sitting here at work (wishin i was fishin), and pulled up hilton's. looks like a huge temp break around the na kikka area. from the 60's to almost 75 degrees. the altimetry and everything's right on target. would not be surprised to see reports of the first bill of the year down there in the next few days. tight lines


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I hear ya Landon, Dan is fishing down there today and I may try to sneak down there in the next week or two but I doubt it will happen


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm lookin foward to tryin out those new shimano's i got from ya chris.... been working on the boat the past few days- doing a complete upgrade on basically everything except the engines (400 hrs). look foward to ya comin over to fish with us this summer!


----------

